# The Gun Gods smile upon me...



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

I managed to get off early today, so I went and hit some local dealers that were listed on the Walther web site. First stop Academy sports. No P99s, only P22s. The same at the next stop. Finally hit The Sportman's Warehouse. There are two locations here. I hit one last week and they had no P99s. They had some on order, but according to them they couldn't get the AS version because it was discontinued (???!!!).
Well, the second location had three, two greens and one black. Bear in mind I'm looking for a .40 S&W. One green was 9mm, the other .40, both QA. The black was .40...and an AS! I had no money on me, but the saleman is kindly putting it on hold for me until Sunday. Price is $550, by the way. Soon I will join the ranks of the blessed!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, I woulda went home and came back and put a deposit on it, if it were me 

Future congrats


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i will be picking up my p99 9mm next week..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Grimjack. Gongrats on your new prize. Let us know how it works for you.


----------

